
China regulator summons founder of debt-laden LeEco back to China - lnguyen
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-leeco-debt/china-regulator-summons-founder-of-debt-laden-leeco-back-to-china-idUSKBN1EK06Y
======
seanmcdirmid
If Jia is smart, he won’t return.

~~~
Animats
Maybe the US can swap him for "Big Vern".

~~~
kurthr
Seems like small fish now (compared to LeEco billions) , but who knows how
many coin he held...

[http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/cryptsy-founder-paul-
verno...](http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/cryptsy-founder-paul-vernon-
speaks-out-about-millions-in-lost-customer-funds-8568540)

